# Lovely jazz chords that can be used for metal!



## Velixo (Apr 26, 2012)

I found a youtube video with a bunch of lovely chords, sounds like they can be used in Haunted Shores types of stuff ^^ Just wanted to share this!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 26, 2012)

"This is probably the most challenging assignment in the whole course."

What, playing root position and first inversion I ii V I's?


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 26, 2012)

Playing them off the cuff can get tricky, for the first time anyway


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 27, 2012)

I've heard rumours of a new course coming out soon... A minor pentatonic shape 1 

NOO!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 27, 2012)

If you're looking for a band to steal some chords that aren't power chords from to use in metal I would look at some Holdsworth stuff.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, I made a chord chart that relates to that video. The dude's using the shapes in the first two columns (root position and first inversion). The second and third inversion shapes are a bonus. There are some alternate note choices in there, too. For instance, if one shape contains two thirds, you can choose either one and omit the other, or play both. Generally, you don't want to double any chord members, so as to keep the voicing light and easier to finger. Also, the fifth of the chord can be omitted in most scenarios. Hope you appreciate.

Edit: I added some shapes for building the same chords on the A string. And, what the hell, here are some D string patterns, as well.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 27, 2012)

if he doesnt. i do! as always (please refer to your rep log)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, alright, but I don't see what... OH JESUS, WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!?









Thanks!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 27, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> OP, I made a chord chart that relates to that video. The dude's using the shapes in the first two columns (root position and first inversion). The second and third inversion shapes are a bonus. There are some alternate note choices in there, too. For instance, if one shape contains two thirds, you can choose either one and omit the other, or play both. Generally, you don't want to double any chord members, so as to keep the voicing light and easier to finger. Also, the fifth of the chord can be omitted in most scenarios. Hope you appreciate.



2nd inversion chords are one of the worlds greatest bonus's. I am a rather large fan of that voicing.


----------

